# GCC Sable 60



## MissMagpie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone own or have any experience/opinion regarding the GCC SignPal Sable 60 vinyl cutter?

Link: http://www.gccworld.com/product.php?MODEL=Sable

I'm a beginner and looking to get a lower cost machine to start out with. However I can't seem to find any reviews of this product; though reviews for GCC in general seem to be favourable?

Besides the Sable, I'm also considering the Craft ROBO Silhouette, or the Creation PCUT CTO630. The first is a little smaller than I'd like, and the second is a Chinese/eBay brand so potentially a gamble...

I would appreciate any thoughts/input from more experienced users.  Thank you

PS. I'm in the UK


----------



## retro_lad (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd like to know about this model to (Sable 60)


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I thought the Sable was on the way out...being replaced by the Expert 24 series...But I don't know what GCC is offering in Europe... or the price. I have have three GCC cutters...2 Puma III and a Jaguar...good reliable machines, so I would assume the same would be the Sable. The newer units come with Great Cut software and not SignPal...my first Puma III came with SignPal and I like Great Cut better but I use either DAS or WinPCSign 2010 for design/cutting


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

As far as I know the full line of GCC cutters is not available in the UK.....The only one I am aware is sold there is the Expert 24 which is distributed by Graphtec.....


----------



## retro_lad (Jul 6, 2010)

That's right. I can see the Sable and Expert 24 (not LX) for sale in the UK. Which is rubbish when non UK people rave about how good some of the others are (like the Expert 24 LX).


----------

